# Taking vocal lessons while driving



## jbab (Nov 20, 2014)

I spend quite a lot of time stuck in traffic during my commute to work everyday, and I'd like to make good use of that time rather than waste it. I've been wanting to improve my singing (which is terrible) for a while. Other than the obvious singing along to actual songs, are there any good singing lessons in audio format out there that you guys know of?

A few of my favorite vocalists would be Devin Townsend, Freddie Mercury, and Christian Älvestam (ex-Scar Symmetry). I'd like to be able to do anything between clean to harsh singing to growling, but for now my goal is to start with the basics and slowly work my way up there.

Let's discuss!


----------



## TedEH (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm someone whose vocal practice is 90% in traffic while driving to work, and with that being said, I think there's some disadvantages to that approach.

The biggest thing with a car is going to be the urge to play your music loud and then match that volume with your voice, which is counter productive. The car and road noises, depending on how loud your car is, are also going to contribute to that.

I've always been of the opinion that an in-person coaching is probably the most effective and safest way to learn vocals. It's the lowest risk approach. Can you learn to sing while you drive? Sure you can. It just might take a while, and there's lots of opportunity to hurt your voice without someone to give you feedback.

As always YMMV, , etc.


----------



## Edika (Nov 20, 2014)

Our singer used to do that and everyone else in traffic was looking at him like he was mad. He was practicing our songs though and he sung death/black vocals.

While TedEH has a point it's not impossible to do. I would advise you if you're using a multimedia coach to do exercises while stationary. Singing correctly and doing vocal exercises requires concentration which might affect your driving as it will not allow you to have auditory clues while driving. You might be a good driver but better not take the chance while mobile.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 20, 2014)

I used to warm up while driving. I'd also practice vowels and plan where to take breaths. It was a good use of my time. However, I'd sugest doing that in addition to getting voice lessons.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 20, 2014)

My first thought was, how do you get enough air when you're cramping your diaphragm? 

Warm ups for your voice, sure, but you won't be able to practice anything effectively while you're putting limits on your airflow.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't claim that singing while driving is the ideal way to practice singing, nor do I advise it as an exclusive regimen. However, for me, it's a good time to work on memorization and shaping vowels. You won't have a much breath or breath support to work with as when you're standing, but that doesn't mean one can't spend the time planning where to take breaths. Phrases in music are as much an aesthetic thing as they are technical. And one shouldn't mistake car singing for performance: tone production and volume are not going to be as good when one is sitting. There's no need to focus on that in this particular scenario, though. Do what you can when you can do it, so long as it is not distracting you from driving like a responsible person.


----------



## jbab (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback so far guys, much appreciated. I agree that sitting in a car is not an optimal position for singing, and I would never think of doing anything that would make me a danger to myself and other people on the road. The main reason why I thought of doing that is because sitting in traffic for almost 2 hours everyday is such a gigantic waste of time (and moving closer to work is not an option for now). I'd like to take that time to do something productive that won't distract me from driving. How would you guys make the most out of that?


----------

